# A Senseless and Devastating Loss - Our Bella



## SheetsSM

How horrific, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl


----------



## Bentleysmom

I am SO sorry to read this! This is so horrible I couldn't even type at first. My heart goes out to your family. Run free sweet Bella ♥


----------



## Amberbark

*:'''(*

I don't know what to say other than...I am so, so sorry for your loss of Bella in such an unforgiveable way. ((((HUGS)))) Vicki


----------



## Vhuynh2

That's absolutely terrible.. I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## OutWest

Oh what a senseless and devastating loss. And how traumatic for those who watched her die.

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I too am having difficulty finding the words to say. My heart goes out to you, I am so very sorry.

Godspeed sweet Bella.


----------



## HolDaisy

How terrible  you must be completely heartbroken  so very sorry for your loss of Bella. She'll always be watching over you.


----------



## Mayve

I'm sick to my stomach reading this. I am so so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## ladyofherbs

I am so sorry....


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry, I cannot even imagine. I am so unfamiliar with hunting, I thought that any kind of clamp trap was illegal in the US.

Hopefully, your warning will educate others. 

Hugs!


----------



## inge

I don't know what to say...I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Zuca's mom

I am so very sorry for all of you. I am unfamiliar with hunting and traps but I would think that there would be some warnings posted for humans. I cannot imagine your pain. Praying for comfort.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ughhh, I am so sorry, this is a terrible story and I am so sorry it's yours to tell 

Thank you for reaching out to us about this. Something to definitelly be aware of, I would never have thought of this if you hadn't posted.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Billabong

That's terrible - so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Unforgiveable..I am so sorry. This was so hard to read, I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope there can be some justice for Bella. Hopefully the trap had the identification of the owner on it, and he was contacted. Praying for your family.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens

I can only imagine the pain of losing her like that...my heart goes out to you and your family. That is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Karen519

*Kristy*

Kristy

My Heart goes out to you! How horrible!
I have added Bella to our 2012 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge list.
May she rest in peace-I know my Smooch and Snobear are with her.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-27.html#post1896080


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Oh my goodness there are just no words. I am truly sorry for you and your family - it must be causing nightmares for those who were with Bella trying so hard to free her. Rest peacefully litle Bella - you were taken far too young.
Carol


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm crying as I type this. I don't think I've heard a more horrific story. You have my deepest sympathies. I just am speechless.


----------



## Rainheart

There are no words... I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KathyL

I am sorry beyond words. I wish I could say more, but this is just the so shocking and as you said "senseless". My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Cari

How awful! I'm sorry for such a terrible accident.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wow, just wow! Unbelievable! I am so very very sorry for your loss, I cannot even imagine. RIP sweet Bella, gone way too soon.


----------



## mudEpawz

I am so so so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking.... 
run free Bella


----------



## mmacleod75

OMG, I am so very sorry...how devastating. I can't understand how that can be legal to have a deathtrap so close to public paths.  heartbreaking


----------



## Braccarius

Anyone who sets up a trap easily accessible to hunters and hikers is an irresponsible ******* that needs to be charged criminally. PERIOD.


----------



## mmacleod75

Braccarius said:


> Anyone who sets up a trap easily accessible to hunters and hikers is an irresponsible ******* that needs to be charged criminally. PERIOD.


I agree, devastating enough to lose a cherished pet, but what if God forbid it was a curious youngster that ran a few feet ahead and came across that.:uhoh:


----------



## Roushbabe

I was so shocked after reading this and my tears watered up as I thought about poor Bella and your family trying to save her. I would be a complete mess - I'm so sorry that you are going through this. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## Braccarius

mmacleod75 said:


> I agree, devastating enough to lose a cherished pet, but what if God forbid it was a curious youngster that ran a few feet ahead and came across that.:uhoh:


I'm a guy whose spent a large portion of his life in the bush and strongly support hunting and fishing... I am 100% completely against trapping. There is nothing redeeming about it, it is indescriminate and at least half the traps I came across were set up in area's easily accessesible because of laziness on the part of the trapper.


----------



## Golden4Life

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm from around 'there.'


----------



## Sydney's Mom

I'm in total disbelief. This is the type of accident I agonize over. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jen & Brew

Such a devastating loss, I'm so sorry to read this. Hugs to you!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine what your going through losing her so young. So sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. You will be in our prayers. Rest in Peace dear Bella.


----------



## ssacres

I am so very sorry for your loss. Many years ago I lost my beautiful cat to a hunters trap. It is a hard thing to go through. There just are no words to say how sorry I am for you and your family. Hugs..


----------



## Sadie53

Omg poor Bella and all of you. It makes my stomach sick the thoughts of it. My heart goes out to you all. ?


----------



## Stefan

I'm so sorry for your loss, it broke my heart reading your post  my thoughts are with you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I am in tears reading this, how horrible!! What an awful way to lose your precious baby. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## goldensmum

OMG, have read some tough threads on the bridge forum, but this one is absolutley tragic, mainly because it should never have happened. I have no words that will help ,cannot even say that I know how you feel because to lose a loved one like this is something that I have never come across before, the devestation that you will all be feeling must be indescribable, but will send hugs for you and your family.

Run free sweet Bella,, and sleep softly, you were taken far too soon


----------



## MercyMom

Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened to you! I know Bella was your most precious sweetheart. You are right about hunters needing to change the ways they set traps, and yes this type of trap with a lack of safety appartus or emergency release and having them out where pets and children can access them should be outlawed. I agree, your beloved Bella was taken way too soon. You should not have had to go through this heartbreak! I am so very sorry dear!


----------



## goldilover2650

So very sorry ...so heartbreaking ...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

OH MY,how horrible, why would a person do that, period, just horrible.


----------



## Wendy427

I am so, so sorry for your devastating loss. RIP dear Bella. My Lacey is comforting you with her kisses.


----------



## goldensrbest

This is just beyond horrible,that poor baby,what a dreadful way to go.


----------



## Tahnee GR

How horrible, and what a needless loss  I am so so sorry for you and your poor pup.

I actually spoke for awhile on Friday at the dog show with a representative of a Minnesota organization for revising the trapping regulations there. If you have not done so, please report this to the Minnesota version of the DNR. Reporting this could help change the regulations to prevent this needless type of death in the future.

This is the website for the organization I referenced above:

http://www.doglovers4safetrappingmn.org/


----------



## Finn's Fan

Speechless for your devastating loss. I agree to please report this; there must be laws to prevent such horror in the future. RIP Bella, you will be much missed.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I am so sorry, what a horrible, horrible tragedy!!! I am not sure if this lonk will be of any comfort to you - I hope and pray it is - but I will post it as I have found comfort in it after losing one of mine.

The *STAR*


----------



## AllShookUp

This is horrible and unacceptable. The law needs to be changed, I had no idea you could set traps and so close to a trail. Please see contact your state officials to have this investigated. I am so sorry for your loss and pray your family can find some peace in this terrible tragedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristyMinMN

Thank you all so much for your kind words.

Linda, we have been in touch with Mr. Reynolds at dogs4safe.... The DNR is also aware of what happened, as are many of our Minnesota legislators. I appreciate your passing along that information.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss. How utterly horrible!
I will never understand the sick minds behind those traps. They are inhumane towards any animal.


----------



## elly

I am shocked and beyond...I am so so sorry, there are no words enough. Thinking of you all and hoping something can be done to change these laws, it's just too horrific to understand. x


----------



## lgnutah

I am so sorry.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so very sorry. No words, just tears for your girl.


----------



## KeaColorado

This makes me sick, I am SO sorry for your loss. As a fellow lover of outdoor pursuits with my pup, I will be hugging her extra close tonight. State prohibitions on certain kinds of traps, for those who are interested: State Prohibitions on Leghold, Kill-type, and Snare Traps Rest in peace, sweet Bella.


----------



## vrmueller

Such a tragic loss for you and your family. I am beyond sorry. May your beautiful Bella rest in peace.


----------



## lestat1978

I had NEVER thought about hunting traps. OMG! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

OMG I am so very sorry... RIP dear Bella


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How awful for you and your family. I am in tears at work as I read this... Godspeed, Bella!


----------



## SMBC

This story really just breaks my heart. I got butterfly's and chills reading it. How horrible and I am so sorry for your loss. There's nothing anyone can say to make this better for you, but I hope some sort of change comes from this. I feel so incredibly bad for Bella and for your family. You are all in our thoughts during this difficult time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macretriever

Thats just horrible and sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi

How devastating! I'm so sorry that you lost Bella in this tragic way.


----------



## Jluksch

Oh my God! I am so sorry.


----------



## CRidall

*Oh my god i am so very sorry for your loss, what a horrible thing to happen to such a beautiful girl. My heart aches for you all. I to recently lost my 7 yr old golden Jackson to bladder cancer. The pain on losing our best friend is awful. God Bless You. Carla*


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear about Bella and in the manner she left this world, I can only hope the sick trapper gets his just deserves.

Rest In Peace Bella


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

What a tragic loss. I am so sorry. Bella was a beautiful girl.


----------



## MikaTallulah

So Sorry for Your Loss! 

RIP Bella!


----------



## Goldenretrieverlove1

I am so sorry for your loss. I find it horrible that a sweet, sweet golden could die in such a painful way. RIP Bella


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

OMG. The heartache that you and your husband must feel is beyond imagining. Thank you for gathering the courage it must have taken to share Bella's story with us. Perhaps it will help to save the lives of other dogs.

Peace be with you.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*A Senseless and Devastating Loss ~ Absolutely! 

*What a shocking loss, I am so very sorry ~ I can not imagine it! I appreciate you posting this ~ sharing your loss, as well as bringing awareness.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

i just don't know what to say. what a horrible tragedy, my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Barkr

:-( so sorry absolutely heartbreaking story.


----------



## D Traines

I am so sorry for your loss, this is so sad, my heart hurts for your loss. Thank you very much for the information about these traps, the information you shared may save the life of other dogs and spare the pain you are experiencing.


----------



## 4Goldens'

My heart aches for you, I can't even imagine your pain. Thanks for sharing your story in hopes to bring awareness. God Bless.


----------



## FinnTastic

What a horrific event you all had to go through. I can't imagine how you must feel, especially your husband. Rest in peace sweet girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vjm1639

I haven't signed on in a while and this just broke my heart and literally brought tears to my eyes. I can't imagine how horrible it was for your husband....to know that poor Bella was gone....and to have to come home and tell you....I am so, so sad and sorry for your loss....and especially so sorry that your dear husband had to both see it and then tell you about it.


----------



## Hector

This is such a terrible loss, it breaks my heart, i feel with you, such a terrible loss.

I only hope Bella is free, strong and well running and playing with our Hector in the fields. I pray that time will heal our broken hearts.


----------



## Emz

Wow. Im shaky reading this, with grief for you and your family, and mad... so awful. That should never have to happen to anyone. What a horrific thing to go through. I cant imagine!Hugs to you and your family, god bless.


----------

